
The California Ideology (again) - mgunes
http://fugitive.quadrantcrossing.org/2012/08/the-california-ideology-again/
======
8jef
You know what would be nice? The adoption of an uncapped economy (a currency)
based on kindness, generosity, and civility. Something like Bitcoin, something
virtual that would add up, but where the only trade-off would be reputation. A
"Like" button attached to your name. But instead of having someone else Like
you, you would have to Like yourself and tell why each time (using 140
characters? !)

Think about it. Each time you give, you share, you note it. Then others sees
it. Just thinkin'.

